
Best Microcontroller Boards for Engineers and Geeks - engineeringp
https://www.engineeringpassion.com/10-best-microcontroller-boards-for-engineers-and-geeks/
======
skybrian
I like some of these, but the selection seems a bit random and the reasons
you'd pick each one aren't well-explained.

In particular, I'm wondering for what application you'd buy the first pick (an
Arduino Uno R3) versus some other Arduino-compatible board. It seems to be
larger, slower, and pricier than many others.

------
blendo
Also, "The Amazing $1 Microcontroller"
[https://jaycarlson.net/microcontrollers/](https://jaycarlson.net/microcontrollers/)

------
chillingeffect
while i agree this is very correct, these aren't very _fun_.

I recommend Meggy Jr. which is pretty old now, but has a great RGB 8x8 LED
matrix and a cheap speaker and joystick for lots of fun making cheap games and
songs!

------
ajmal7
Great share

